# Looking for 5.1 Speakers with / with out these.



## neko77025 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking for some 5.1 Speakers.  They don't need to be anything epic.

1) 5.1
2) Have speaker mount screws holes
3) Remote- Wired or Wireless
4) I don't want the control nobs on one of the speakers.

As of right now the only ones I can find that fit all of this are the Logitech Z906 500W 5.1 and they cost 400.00 .... however I will get them if they are the only ones I can find ..arg.

This is for the obutto r3volution cockpit.

Also anyone know of A good 5.1 headset,  I had the 7.1 Razer but it was very weak sound.  NON USB!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2015)

The Logitech Z5500 is a better 5.1 speaker system

http://soundnews.ro/2011/05/29/logitech-z906-review-english-version/

Klipsch made a really nice one too but it was discontinued a while ago.

if I was building a cockpit... I would probably look at AKG headphones and this Monoprice 5.1 system

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10906&cs_id=1090601&p_id=10565&seq=1&format=2

Logitech speakers seem to be a popular with obutto cockpits but please don't spend $400 on the Z906 lol

look for a second hand pair of Logitech Z5500 on eBay.


----------



## neko77025 (Feb 15, 2015)

working  Z5500 sell for 400 - 1000 .. i was looking at them.   Non working sell for like 250 ish ..lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Logitech-Z-5...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4f0dd2b
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Logitech-Z-5...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234b3f5d4f
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Logitech-Z-5...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd69da5b

?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2015)

maybe a pair of AKG K612 Pro and a Samson Gomic (attach to your monitor)







just thinking outside the box.. or maybe get some Track IR action going lol


----------



## neko77025 (Feb 16, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Logitech-Z-5...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4f0dd2b
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Logitech-Z-5...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234b3f5d4f
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Logitech-Z-5...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd69da5b
> 
> ?


 
odd they would cost so much more if they were in US .. but the kicker is on the 2x that will send too us they are 50 - 70 shipping + 40 - 60 with import charge.  so thats another 90 - 130 ..  so one is 325 and the other  412 ... dont really want to spend that much on used speakers


----------



## Iceni (Feb 16, 2015)

how about these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cambridge...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c4e3507ca


Ancient speakers.

I have a DTT2200 setup, It's 16 years old and never missed a beat. I've rebuilt the remote twice with new pots in that time(First time it  was a pot failure and I could get the part, Second time the part wasn't available so i rebuilt the whole unit in a new box on separate pots and switch with a nice blue LED). Speakers are indestructible.

Mine have a little background hiss at low volume. These are actually really loud when you turn them up. I never go over 1/4 volume with them. Quality is very good on the sound provided you tweak your curves a little to counter the crossover. Bass is very strong but turns down very low.

The only thing you might not like is they only have analogue in. On 3 wires.

I've had mine since I ran a P2 400. Never needed another set of speakers, they have always blow away the cheap plastics they produce today. The satellites are solid and heavy, and the sub is wood.

The DTT2200 is actually the bottom of the range in the DTT 5.1 series. The higher models have digital decoding built into them that hasn't aged well (your sound card does it better). I think you can wall mount the satellites as well because the plastic foot comes off the satellite, And you can screw the foot to the wall 

Not sure what the internals are like if your wanting to strip out the speakers tho. I have never needed to open one.


----------



## neko77025 (Feb 16, 2015)

I owned them years and years ago .. blew them out from over use ... I would love another set.  Cant find them for sell in the US.   I was looking over creative labs stuff .. they really dont make  good game setups now days .. I think most gamers just use headsets.


----------



## Iceni (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah I noticed that when I got my son's 5.1 system. The sound quality is just nothing like mine. His are tinny satellites without a nice mellow mid. And the sub refuses to turn down to an acceptable level for night time use.

If I had to buy another set for my machine It would be another set of these. There is no company making anything close for the same money.

Ebay USA has 1 set.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cambridge...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d9548a1

Might be worth sending a message and asking to see the sub, If the remote is dodgy then you can rebuild it in about an hour with basic soldering. You just de-solder the dual gang pot and solder wire into the connections to the correct res pots. Then do the same on the On/Off part. The connections on the PCB are all in a nice dual line. It's only 8 points on the board to de-solder and add wire to.

http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9078166800_1323011169.jpg


----------



## neko77025 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well yall can hate me .. did alot of looking.  But just order the Logitech Z906 due to lack of choice.  Anyhow thx  guys


----------

